# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  si behet instalimi i printerit

## atger1

Nuk di se si behet instalimi i printerit e kam edhe diskun por nuk di si instalohet sepse instalimi nuk eshte i njejte me disqet e tjere.
==
Shenim i moderatorit.
Per cdo rast kerkese per ndihme,per probleme,instalimi,konfigurimi,azhurnime,drajvera,  etj jepni detaje per sistemin e operimit qe perdorni dhe modelin e pajisjes hardware. 
FLM

----------

sinformatike (24-11-2015)

----------


## don lico

Nje menyre standarte pavaresisht se duhen te gjitha te dhenat e sistemit dhe te printerit,

Lidhet printeri fizikisht me PC ose me porte usb ose me krer te gjere ose me fishe rrjeti.

Me pas behet instalimi i diskut.

Pastaj veprohet keshtu:
Start-Printer and faxes-Add printer-Next-Zgjidhet opsioni i pare *Local printer atached on this PC* *chekohet katrori automatic...*-Next nderkohe sistemi kerkon per printerat qe vete sistemi ka ne memorjen e tij, nder keta emra do jete edhe emri i printerit tend po marrim shembullin qe e ke familjen samsung ne katrorin tjeter ne te djathten tende del seria e printerave samsung qe mora si shembull dhe po them si shembull seria 4300 (emrin dhe serine do i shikosh ne paisja e printerit i gjen lehte).  Do vazhdosh me next deri sa te arish te finish, do beje edhe nje faqe testi vete sistemi dhe ta gezosh printerin.

----------


## drague

> Nuk di se si behet instalimi i printerit e kam edhe diskun por nuk di si instalohet sepse instalimi nuk eshte i njejte me disqet e tjere.
> ==
> Shenim i moderatorit.
> Per cdo rast kerkese per ndihme,per probleme,instalimi,konfigurimi,azhurnime,drajvera,  etj jepni detaje per sistemin e operimit qe perdorni dhe modelin e pajisjes hardware. 
> FLM


gjen dhe ti Ben nai viktime.

ne vend qe ta ndihmosh e trem.

----------


## endritishi

Kam dy kopjutera dhe dua ti lidh me nje printer , qe te printojne nga i njejti printer. 
Me kane thene me printer sharing por nuk e di si behet .

Kush me ndihmon brenda mudnesive

----------

